# Went in for service



## MnMike (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm going to be that guy. Took in my 2012 Cruze 1LT (automatic, 41,000mi, US) to the Chevrolet dealership it was purchased from originally. I am second owner. Went in for an oil change and also because the coolant reservoir was dry. This car did have the "recall" regarding coolant levels, and also had water pump replaced under bumper to bumper warranty at 14,000 mi.

So, oil was changed. They found a coolant leak by water pump (will be covered under water pump warranty), a tiny oil leak (possibly covered under power train) and a transmission fluid leak ($400ish for three hoses). I deferred them for a later service as I was not able to do them on the spot. 

After driving home, my SEL came on (solid, not flashing) but no noticeable issues. I called the service dpet and they had me bring it back in. After running the codes, they found it throwing codes for some random stuff. Unfortunately I didn't pay attention to them to closely, but something about throttle control and other things. None of which should have been tripped by an oil change and inspection, according to the service dept. Makes sense to me. They offer to clear the codes to see what happens, and it then throws code after code. The service manager comes to talk to me immediately, offering a loaner and they're going to look at it tomorrow. But they don't seem to have any idea of what it could be, just some "communication/electrical" stuff. 

Has anyone else had this problem? Im a little anxious about it. It's my first newer vehicle and only had it for three months. And I just blew threw my savings paying off the kast of my student loan and credit card debt, so not having a lot of money at the time concerns me. The manager said They're not going to charge me for trying to find the problem, which is comforting. And they gave me a 2015 loaner without asking...which makes me wonder if theyve seen this problem before and are downplaying it or trying to corret it without too much fuss.

i guess I just wanted to vent about it, and also see if anyone else has been in the same boat with success. Sorry for the novel and lack of code numbers, like I said, I'm that guy today. I'd appreciate any insight or comfort!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Have faith. You're in good hands. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MnMike (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks, man lol


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Every car has its bumps. Maybe this will be the last time you'll ever be at the dealership. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MnMike (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah that's my hope. That's the downfall of newer vehicles, more unknowns. My previous vehicles weren't as complex so most issues were purely mechanical and simple to fix. Nothing electrical/computerized to fail.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

As soon as I hear electrical problem in the Cruze I immediately think Negative Battery Cable.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^^^What he said. Multiple, seemingly unrelated codes = bad ground battery cable. There's an extended warranty/TSB out for this. Give the dealership extended warranty coverage #14311 and have them look up the associated information.


----------



## MnMike (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks, all. I may actually sleep tonight.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

As long as you have a loaner (and a nice one at that), just let them take their time, check out everything they can and keep your car until they are certain it is fixed right.


----------



## MnMike (Mar 13, 2015)

Ended up being a sensor issue, fixed, to the tune of $212. Could be worse!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MnMike said:


> Ended up being a sensor issue, fixed, to the tune of $212. Could be worse!


Do you know what sensor was replaced?


----------



## MnMike (Mar 13, 2015)

The invoice states: found multiple communication dtcs in multiple modules, intermittent no communication with steering angle sensor. All circuits tested normal. Faulty sensor. Replaced and learned steering angle sensor. Cleared codes.

So a "steering angle sensor" was causing the issues. It's odd to me that it just happened after the oil change, which is why I thought they messed something up, but it was purely coincidental. They waived the diagnostics charges and I only paid parts/labor, which was great. Overall great customer service from the team at Rosedale Chevrolet, I'll definitely go back to have them address the minor leaks as soon as I have another free day.


----------

